# Trans Problems etc.



## DigitalMax (Jun 2, 2006)

Hi, I'm new here but I figured this would be a good place to find out if any of you J30 owners experienced or know of this problem I have. I Picked up a 1990 Maxima Brougham about a week or so ago, and it runs fine but has its odd quirks. 

First off, some mornings I start it and it runs fine, but the speedometer shows a speed that varies (usually 24km/h, 20 km/h, 15km/h) in PARK (auto trans) with the selector at normal A/T mode. Put it in reverse and it shows the REAL speed (5km/h), and in drive as well. 

THEN, as it is an auto (Jatco 4 speed) it runs alright, but, sometimes when i take off in first gear with my foot to the floor the engine revs at 2000rpm (like its trying to take off in 2nd or 3rd or something) and barely gets going around the corner or off the start. ALSO, when on the highway it gets stuck in 4th gear and doesnt drop into overdrive. 

I usually end up at the local shopping center, turn off the car, turn it back on again, rev it and let it idle again, then the thing is fine, shifts smoothly, good power in 1st, drops into 5th. 

It boggles my mind, because it runs fine after its warmed up for some reason, has full battery power and electrical power, no fuses or anything, so im guessing its an odd mechanical problem, can anyone help?? I really hoped it wasnt electrical cause dam, theres a ton of fuses and connections.


----------



## brianw (Feb 25, 2004)

Torque convertor going?

Pull the valve body and flush the transmission fluid?


----------



## DigitalMax (Jun 2, 2006)

brianw said:


> Torque convertor going?
> 
> Pull the valve body and flush the transmission fluid?


Hmmm my friend seemed to think it was the torque converter too, the car has been well looked after, and the trans fluid is very clear/non-dirty. 

I dunno, kinda wonder if the converter is electric or somethin' related


----------



## brianw (Feb 25, 2004)

torque convertor is not electric... it's built inside the transmission. They don't last forever...

On a car this old it's hard to say what might be wrong.


----------



## DigitalMax (Jun 2, 2006)

brianw said:


> torque convertor is not electric... it's built inside the transmission. They don't last forever...
> 
> On a car this old it's hard to say what might be wrong.


Yeah, just thought it was assisted by somethin electric, I know its in the trans. Hopefully its just getting old then.


----------



## kebel (Dec 3, 2003)

I also experienced problems with the speedo showing really weird speeds that alternate NOT according to actual speed. Just recently, it stopped showing any speed at all and now reads zero all the time.

Anyone have any ideas? I don't know too much about the speedo/tranny stuff. I did manage to fix the digital dash when it went out with temp changes, however I think this is more than just replacing some capacitors in the instrument cluster.

Kevin.


----------

